
How a hacker's typo helped stop a billion dollar bank heist - coloneltcb
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-fed-bangladesh-typo-insight-idUSKCN0WC0TC
======
hackuser
We have come to accept massive incompetence by the financial industry as the
norm: There are the systemic failures every ~10 years (S&L's in the 80s, LTCM
in the 90s, the Great Recession in 2008), incredible levels of fraud (and
that's only what was detected), computerized heists costing tens of millions
of dollars or more, money laundering, etc.

The industry can't be trusted and needs to be cleaned up and properly
regulated. Their self-image as brilliant people who are 'masters of the
universe' is remarkable.

